# Iisus, Mântuitorul Lumii



## Daniel A.

„Exact la ora șapte, am făcut duș acasă la bunicuţa, apoi mi-am
pus pijamaua chiar dacă nu eram în dormitorul meu de la Casa
Albastră. Toţi știu că adevărata semnificaţie a Crăciunului este
_Jesus the Crisis Savior of the World_, dar Crăciunul este, de fapt, sărbătoarea
darurilor.“

Ce înseamnă sintagma Jesus the Crisis Savior of the World?


----------



## farscape

Bună Daniel,

Bazat pe context cea mai nimerită traducere ar fi:

Savior of the world -> Mântuitorul lumii

Cât despre "Jesus the Crisis" ori este interpretarea greșită a unui copil pentru "Jesus Christ" ori e o greșeală de tipar, dar mai degrabă cred că e prima variantă.


----------



## metaphrastes

It seems an obvious misspelling for _Jesus the Christ, Savior of the world, _that is, _Iisus Hristos(ul), Mântuitorul lumii._

And usually, _world _or _lumii _are not written in capitular letters.

NOTE: Crossed comments. I had not refreshed the page, and added nothing to farscape's answer.


----------



## Lucian Hodoboc

I don't think I understand the logic behind placing that phrase in English in the middle of a Romanian text written in rural dialect in the first place. As for what the phrase "Jesus the Crisis Savior of the World" means _mot à mot_ - it's "Iisus, salvatorul de criză al lumii". It makes little sense, and I agree with the two above members, who mentioned that it must be a mistake.


----------



## irinet

Da. Citind cu atenție textul (fără surse, probabil vreun comentariu?!), deduc şi eu că aparține perioadei comuniste, dinainte de 1989, după modul în care descrie Crăciunul. Respectivele 'daruri' ar fi trebuit să-l includă pe Iisus, iar nicidecum să-i anuleze importanța.


----------

